# Safe to "break" a 15 year old to ride?



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a rescue mare I purchased last year. She was with her abuser since she was two years old. I'm not sure she is broke or not, I plan to try it out tomorrow hopefully. My question is, if she isn't broke, would it be safe to break her at such a late age? I know one of the other mares that was aso rescued from there, was broke as a board. While I was pickng her up, I seen this man messing with the other mare to see if she was broke enough. He picked up her feet, pushed on her, jumped on her back (with only someone holding her halter) and she didn't move but an inch to corrct herself. So there is a possibility she is broke.

So what do you think? Shoud I even attempt to break her if she isn't?


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

Ok I will refrain from my standard "I hate the word break" sermon.. lucky you! A horse just like any other critter is still very capable of learning at any stage of life. I have trained 10 and 12 year olds that have been nothing but pasture mowers. Yes it can be done and done fairly easily, my concern here is "Has been with her abuser" How abused? I think it's a great idea to check her thoroughly. Get her in a halter and wrap a slip tie around a smooth metal pole then mildly spook her. Pick up her feet, put your fingers in her ears, mouth and nose. See how much stimuli she stands.. plastic bag on a stick? Is she jumpy? lots of questions that need answered before you check her "broke" status. Or you can just jump aboard and join ranks with her "abuser" (said in jest, you are here asking questions before trying, that makes you unlikely to be an abuser)

What is your experience level? Are you qualified to take on a possibly very bent, overly spooky four legged steam roller? Do you have access to someone that is?

"Is she broke?" isn't the main question, "is she safe and sane?" is.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

longshot said:


> Ok I will refrain from my standard "I hate the word break" sermon.. lucky you! A horse just like any other critter is still very capable of learning at any stage of life. I have trained 10 and 12 year olds that have been nothing but pasture mowers. Yes it can be done and done fairly easily, my concern here is "Has been with her abuser" How abused? I think it's a great idea to check her thoroughly. Get her in a halter and wrap a slip tie around a smooth metal pole then mildly spook her. Pick up her feet, put your fingers in her ears, mouth and nose. See how much stimuli she stands.. plastic bag on a stick? Is she jumpy? lots of questions that need answered before you check her "broke" status. Or you can just jump aboard and join ranks with her "abuser" (said in jest, you are here asking questions before trying, that makes you unlikely to be an abuser)
> 
> What is your experience level? Are you qualified to take on a possibly very bent, overly spooky four legged steam roller? Do you have access to someone that is?
> 
> "Is she broke?" isn't the main question, "is she safe and sane?" is.


 
I guess I shouldn't have said "abuser" more like "neglectful owner". She was close to starving to death when she was reposessed by the owners bank because he failed to stay good on a loan. 

Experience level would be, enough I wouldn't just jump on he back. I have my way of how I plan on to figure out if she is broke, without just jumping aboard. I do have access to someone that has a lot more experience than me.

My main question here, was just if she is not "broke", is it correct or "okay" to try at her age.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I think some of the best horses out there are between the ages of 10-20...Nice good age ....I wouldn't see why you couldn't unless there was something physically or mentally wrong with her .


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely. Theres not reason why she cant be broke to ride. As long as shes sound and healthy, definitely start her under saddle and see what shell do over the next few weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

If you've got experience starting them, there's no reason why she couldn't learn now. The only difference I've noticed between a youngster and an older horse is that the older ones tend to be more stiff/less flexible and a bit more likely to sull up. 

Like longshot said, take it on like she's not saddle trained since you don't know for sure if she is or not. Start her at square one. That way if there are holes you will find them and can fill in the blanks along the way.


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

I just reread my post and I realize I should have put a couple LOLs in there, it sounded harsh when I was going for levity.. sorry

If she is otherwise sound, then certainly she can be trained. In some ways working with more mature horses is easier, and in some ways harder. Easier in that they are usually settled down and lazy, harder in that they have VERY established patterns of behavior and reactions that will take longer to overcome. An older horse more easily connects action to release, therefore they will grasp complex demands more quickly than a younger horse they offset this though with unwillingness to "give" but you are far less likely to have the explosive outbursts from a 15 year old.. unlike my daughter at 15 who was very given to explosive outbursts... but then so was the father of aforementioned 15 year old...lol


----------



## EquiPro Horsemanship (Jul 13, 2012)

We are about to start a 10 year old pasture puff gelding under saddle. His owner has used him as a bucking horse a few times, and now wants to use him as a roping horse. I have no qualms about his age or his history, because all that matters is that he is brought to a working state of mind. I know he is a very sensitive horse and will require some finesse to gain his partnership. But it is certainly not unattainable. It's different, but not impossible, nor wrong.

Ignore people that say "Horses stop learning at __ years old". I have been told that by many experienced horse people, and it's just a bunch of hooey. The horse doesn't stop learning at any age. If it did, it would keel over and die when you decided to place the water bucket somewhere different or changed facilities.

- EPH


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is my biggest pet peeve. Why do people think a horse can be too old to break? That's like saying once a person is past college they can never learn anything new. I just broke a 19 year old rescue Arab. She was crazy as all get out but after four months I could ride her. She had to build up muscle by ground work first so she could carry me. 

They listen better, don't have add anymore and seem to learn quicker. If they are sound and healthy there's no reason they can't be trained.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've just never heard of someone teaching a horse to ride at more than 10 years. Though ironically I called her previous owner (still working out kinks in getting her transferred to me and getting her colt registered), and he was like "Are you riding her?" I was like "Is she broke?" You know what he said? He said, "Yes, but it has been a while." So I guess that question is answered...

So, when going about it tomorrow, should I reintroduce the blanket and saddle to her, as if she was a two year old and see how she reacts beyond that?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I have two TWH horses , Cash is 10 and Scooter is 21 ...Well Cash hadn't been rode in over 4 years and well, all I got from Scooter is he hasn't been rode in quite a few years...anyways one day the farrier come over and trimmed them up and I was telling him about them and he took each of them and just jumped on them with only the halter and a lead rope..They did fine...My friend come out and a few days later we saddled them up and they did fine ! Just treat her like a broke horse, just tack her up and go.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I would treat her as nothing out of the ordinary is happening but don't just jump on. One persons idea of broke may not be what you think. Also training might not be what you want. Have someone there to help if something goes wrong but don't get to hopeful that you can just get on and ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I definitely won't be alone when this goes on. So you think I should act as if nothing is different to her, like I'm tacking up my other mare that I know is broke? Then hope she remembers most of her training, though don't expect to get to ride off into the sunset?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ladybug2001 said:


> I definitely won't be alone when this goes on. So you think I should act as if nothing is different to her, like I'm tacking up my other mare that I know is broke? Then hope she remembers most of her training, though don't expect to get to ride off into the sunset?


Yes, you don't want to frighten her. With something new if you act nervous they will too. But if she starts to get fidgety and nervous just take it slow. But otherwise carry on as normal. Maybe tack up a horse next to her first so she feels comfortable. You can also gauge her reaction to the other horse being tacked up to see how she might act.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> Yes, you don't want to frighten her. With something new if you act nervous they will too. But if she starts to get fidgety and nervous just take it slow. But otherwise carry on as normal. Maybe tack up a horse next to her first so she feels comfortable. You can also gauge her reaction to the other horse being tacked up to see how she might act.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
She has seen me tack up my one mare and start riding her, she was extremely interested and watched the whole time. Though once out of sight she started calling to her, which caused a huge problem with me riding... It has caused my other mare to become buddy/barn sour.. Probably the main thing that got me wondering if the other mare is broke, because if she is I would then be able to go out on rides peacefully with another person as well.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I say try it. As long as you know how to safely dismount if you have too and someone is always there. If you have a round pen that would be best or any small confined place so you can see how she responds without the possibility of bolting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you for everyone's answers, it has helped a lot. I'll be sure to update tomorrow if I do go ahead and attempt. I'm hoping to, at least that is what I want. So we will see.


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

...why wouldn't you be able to teach her to ride? My mare wasn't broken til she was 13yrs, and she was a crazy, stubborn old bat. She turned out just fine.
Her son wasn't broken til he was 7yrs, and he did just fine too.
There's no correct age to break a horse. Horses can get used to many things, regardless of age.
And I wouldn't approach her as if she's a two year old. She's not. She's a mature, full-grown horse who ought to have learned how to process information fairly effeciently by now. Just take it slow and don't assume she's going to have a heart attack at the sight of a blanket.


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well, found out that Lena is broke to ride. She needs work, but over all she didn't buck me off or even spook when I got on her. She needs to work on responding to turning left and right but about it.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

You can even teach old people new tricks, let alone dogs & horses! ;-) 

Of course, can't tell much from that pic, but it appears the saddle may not be a good fit for her.... & your helmet's fallen off! 

BTW, what does 'sull up' mean? I'm guessing it's like stocking up or such, heard it a couple of times lately.


----------

